# 3 inch pvc pipe to sump pump



## shiznit (Dec 7, 2008)

1st of all love the site,

I am about to carpet a basement floor (no subfloor), there is a 3 inch pvc pipe that leads to the sump pump. It's about 4 feet into the side of the living room. 15 or so feet away from the sump pump. I made sure it went there as well. My question is or how do I cover it up. Do I cap it, use a perferated cap or cut a hole in the carpet and use a brass or metal drain cap. I have not seen this in the few years I've been doing basements. 
Thanks for any info.

Steve


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Pictures


----------



## shiznit (Dec 7, 2008)

Hope these help


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey "The Shiiit"! (really poor name....But I digress........)



Look what I found to aid you in your endeavors..........

http://www.contractortalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=44


*WELCOME to ContractorTalk.Com*



.


----------



## shiznit (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess there's always one bad seed in the bunch, but thanks for you worthless post jack&%@


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

shiznit said:


> I guess there's always one bad seed in the bunch, but thanks for you worthless post jack&%@


:thumbsup:Yeah!!!!! Thatt'll get you REAL far here!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That's the radon inlet. Do not cap it. It is scientifically designed and calibrated to kill the dwelling's occupants in a set period of time.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

The only thing my man Malco was saying was "hey,why don't you introduce yourself".Now you can introduce yourself to the do-it-yourself forum.This ain't it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I was a bit "Sideways"...............:clap: But I AM good at weeding _them_ out!!!!!:clap:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> That's the radon inlet. Do not cap it. It is scientifically designed and calibrated to kill the dwelling's occupants in a set period of time.


Just guessing from the depth that one is set for three years four months and 26 days.

Make sure they aren't real slow payers.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll help you since no one else wants to, it's my new way of giving answers, so you want to cap that 3" line, you talking about the line done inside the sump pump?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

You guys don't always play well in the sandbox.

Just shove some stuff down that line to the elbow and fill it with mortar. Hard to say why it was there-maybe someone's idea of a floor drain?


----------



## A.D. Const (Jul 14, 2006)

It looks like a makeshift floor drain. My guess is that the basement flooded at some point and maybe the sump pump was not at the lowest point (as it should) and maybe someone decided to to run a pipe from there (the pressumed lowest point) to the drain. If that is the case then I would agree with cleveman to block it since you are putting carpet and it's assumed that basement will not flood, ruining the carpet as well. It is not a Radon pipe but you might have already noticed that Mr. MdShunk was joking.


----------



## Vagitarian (Dec 17, 2008)

Just stuff an oversized ball of newspaper in it leaving a couple of inches from the top. Fill with mortar or plaster of paris.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Vagitarian said:


> Just stuff an oversized ball of newspaper in it leaving a couple of inches from the top. Fill with mortar or plaster of paris.


Why the hell would you do that, they make flush fitting expandable plugs.




.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Everybody has some newspaper and mortar lying around. They is who?


----------

